# Ready to Eat Food Products Sales and Marketing Agency in Pune



## RitviK (Sep 6, 2021)

Ready-to-eat food products turned into one of the few industries that witnessed a surge in immense demand during the coronavirus pandemic. With countries on lockdown and most people working from home, ready-to-cook food products were flying off the shelves over the last few months. One of the India-based online grocery stores named Grofers even reported a sale surge of 170% in the ready-to-eat category, 31% in the ready-made meals and mixes category, and 41% in the frozen food category, indicating a sudden consumer shift from home-cooked food to ready-to-eat products. In fact, it is speculated that this change in consumer behavior is likely to uplift the market studied significantly in 2021 when compared with 2019. 

Ready to Eat Food Products Sales and Marketing Agency in Pune

The product with good taste as per the local demand is favourable for this project. Instant and precooked food products may cover the wide range of delicious Indian recipes, to give a taste of food which tastes just like fresh home cooked food. It is ready to help in the kitchen for authentic taste, a variety of choices in different Indian cuisines and high on convenience. Instant precooked foods involve Soups, Vegetable curries, Paneer gravies and various rice items. 

ready to eat instant food mixes marketing


----------

